# Home cooking on the go?



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

So home cookers, what do you do when you travel? We'll be visiting some family for Thanksgiving and I'm wondering what the best way to take food for the boys is. It will only be a few days-4 at the most. Should I just pack a cooler? Do you use kibble when you travel?


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

That was always a challenge for us - mine ate kibble but I added boiled chicken, turkey or beef to it. We made frequent trips to visit the kids while in college. I would freeze it in individual freezer bags and put it in a cooler with those frozen ice packs. If the hotel room had a fridge with a freezer I'd transfer it, if not, we'd stop and buy ice. If you are staying with family, I'm sure they wouldn't mind you adding it to their fridge.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I would pack a cooler, and or just make something simple at families house. Pretty simple just to use some cooked meat, add some veggies and call it a day. It is only for a short while so not an issue. I wouldn't give kibble to a fully homecooked dog, that would be a good way to have an upset tummy.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

When you go to family it should not be a problem. You can take enough food with you for a few days. We have a fridge in our car when we travel. It's when staying in hotels that it gets to be a challenge. I always try to book a room with a fridge and if there is a microwave too, even better. I take also kibble with me just in case. It does not bother him to eat kibble once in a while. Most of the times he won't touch them.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Dry ice in the cooler in a paper bag will keep frozen portions frozen longer than ice with no mess. We use it when we go camping and it lasts for several days.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have food allergies and I don't eat out, so I'm kind of use to this scenario. It's not fun, but it is manageable. Bella is basically on home cooking now also, so I'd just do for her the same as I do for myself. I pack coolers and if I'm going to a hotel - we must have a room with a fridge and a place to warm food (non-negotiable). I also use a thermos to keep things warm. I'd probably take kibble along also for Bella, but truth be told, she will not touch it until she's starving lol  .


----------

